# Fish nutrition



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I was wondering, has their ever been any research into reccomended daily nutritional values for piranhas?
the kind of things I am talking about are caleries, vitamins, protine, carbohidrates, fat, etc.
I know this kind of thing has been done for humans.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Yah, read the back of a can of dry flake fish food.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

as far as these values go there is a simple rule:
whatever you consume will used for fuel and it all translates to calories
here is a better breakdown for you guys:
1 gram of FAT is 9 calories
1 gram of Carbohydrates is 4 calories
1 gram of Proteins is 4 calories
1 gram of alcohol is 7 calories ( of course this isnt for you fish :laugh: )


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, but what is reccomended for piranhas?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

well is almost like a gamble question there Innes. There is not any exact diet that you could get all P researchers to agree on... so I will give you a list of things that they eat in their wild environment: they will eat nuts, fruits that fall from trees as pacus do in their diets and they will also chomp on scales and fins nipped from similar fish as tetras at a younger age...
...but for aquarium conditions here are some foods that are tested to be suitable:
frozen foods such as brine shrimp, whole bait minows because they chance less disease, frozen krills and even Euphasia supperba and Pacifica, lean meat as beefheart that has been trimmed properly, flakes and other commercially produced diets are reccommended as well, freeze dried foods such as blood worms work well too...
...this is just a starting point.... the chances are that you are already feeding you P sufficiently anyhow


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

That is all good information, but I am already aware of this, I was actially wondering if their was a reccomended daily allocation for each of the nutritional groups - carbos, protines, fats, etc.
and not so much "what will my piranhas eat?"

The kind of answer I am looking for is red bellys should have g of fat each day, and g of protine each day.
and how to achieve this.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I do not beleive that these creatures have been studied enough to give us a final answer. I do believe that this is about as close as we can get right now in the mean time. However if I do come across something I will be Happy to let you know


----------

